#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-10-29
<illoxx> Salut
<illoxx> Dites-moi, comment savoir si il y a de la traduction urgente ?
<illoxx> Car je suis sur launchpad, mais bon... Tout est traduit
<illoxx> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/wily/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/+translate
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-10-31
<davidsuisse1> Bonjour tout le monde
